# Orlando Magic vs. Dallas Mavericks Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic vs. Dallas Mavericks, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato  

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Dallas Mavericks
Coached by: Don Nelson 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































D. Harris | M. Finley | J. Howard | D. Nowitzki | E. Dampier

Key Reserves:






















Stackhouse | J. Terry |A. Henderson 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Shooting Guards-















Cuttino Mobley vs. Michael Finley


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's game 


My Prediction: The Magic will recover from their horrific game against Charlotte and play a good game tonight. Dallas will come out sluggish from playing back to back road games on consecutive nights, especially with last night's game going to overtime. Unfortunately though, I see Dallas recovering from their slow start to the game and end up beating the Magic 107-96.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

dallas 94
orlando 97

grant hill 9-14fgs 23pts 5rebs 4asts 2steals
jterry 6-11fegs 17pts 3rebs 5asts 3 steals


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It's about time Dallas loses. I think Orlando takes this one at home.

We will see. About to tip.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

D-Ho taking it to Dirk, I like it!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> D-Ho taking it to Dirk, I like it!


Yeah, that bucket was quite easy for Dwight.

GHill blows the open dunk. :laugh: First dunk attempt I have seen from him.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The Mavericks arrived late in Orlando after playing an overtime game yesterday in Dallas vs. the Warriors. This is their 3rd game in 4 days. Hopefully they look like the Magic did vs. the Bobcats. Their shots should be coming up short tonight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hill is still very rusty. Dallas is ice cold luckily, Magic up by 5.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This lineup can't score! Why Johnny, why do you always do this?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Our starters are killing their starters, and I think our bench is still good but they can't all be out there at the same time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too bad Dwight can't stay on the court.

When the hell are our shooters gonna start hitting shots?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We are a fantastic team when running. We stink in a halfcourt offense.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Cato!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Garrity is shooting about 10% from 3 this year. Imagine how well Orlando would be scoring if Garrity was hitting those shots. He is getting them completely wide open. When he starts hitting, this team will be even that much better.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Beautiful basketball by the Magic. I wish all the haters could be watching right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Cato doesnt put up the big numbers, but he can be a force inside. He was the main catalyst of that late 2nd quarter run, blocking shots and rebounding to start fastbreaks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis playing great ball, Magic up 10 at the half. 9 turnovers at the half, but 5 of them are by Hill. Cato continues to be a shot blocking machine, 3 more in the first half tonight. Dirk held to without a field goal in the first half tonight. Great half overall.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Francis playing great ball, Magic up 10 at the half. 9 turnovers at the half, but 5 of them are by Hill. Cato continues to be a shot blocking machine, 3 more in the first half tonight. Dirk held to without a field goal in the first half tonight. Great half overall.


Dirk looks injured. He wasn't getting up and down the court very well at all ... looked like he was limping a bit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis heading towards a triple-dip with 14 pts, 5 rebs, 4 asts

Mobley not shooting well, but had 7 pts, 5 rebs, 3 asts in first half

Hopefully as the year goes along, Dwight will learn how to avoid some of the fouls he gets, like getting pump faked out of his sneakers by Dirk.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mobley's hurting, but the Magic pick up right where they left off the first half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mobley reaggravates his groin and heads to the lockerroom. :no: 

How about that crossover by Francis that lead to the Hill jumper?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando just dominating right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Garrity up and under.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nowitski heating up. That is bad news.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This team is way too inconsistent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This team is way too inconsistent.


It is mainly the bench guys.

The team plays much better when the starters or a majority of the starters are on the floor. Our play down low goes way downhill when Dwight and Cato leave and Battie and Garrity come into the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What an awful end to the quarter. :no: 

We play much better when we have Howard in, we need him to stay out of foul trouble consistently. We're going to need him to avoid picking up his 5th foul early in the quarter. Francis is on the verge of a triple double, 16-8-7.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> What an awful end to the quarter. :no:
> 
> We play much better when we have Howard in, we need him to stay out of foul trouble consistently. We're going to need him to avoid picking up his 5th foul early in the quarter. Francis is on the verge of a triple double, 16-8-7.


I agree. Amazing we look so much better when an 18 yr old is in the game. But he doesnt make many mistakes and creates a lot of opporunities. He has played great tonight, *when* he has been on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: 

This team is crazy. They can look like crap for 7 or 8 mins, then rattle off ten points in about a minute. I might need to stop watching, I might get an ulcer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Huge shot by Nelson, I'm feeling a lot better now. Coming out of the timeout we can bring the starters back in to finish them off.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Huge shot by Nelson, I'm feeling a lot better now. Coming out of the timeout we can bring the starters back in to finish them off.


It was good to see Nelson hit one.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Throw it down big man, Throw it down!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Throw it down big man, Throw it down!


Where's the call? He got fouled too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight Howard!!!

Time to finish em' off.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jameer!

Jameer needs to work on that Tony Parker floater. That could be his best weapon in the future.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight 2nd double-double in 4 games.

15 and 10 in only about 20 mins tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic win.

Box Score 

Francis just misses triple-dip.

Dwight with 4th consecutive 10+ rebound game.

Hill with 17 pts and 9 rebs ... 7 tos :no: 

Turk with 19 pts off the bench


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Who would have thought we'd be 3-1 with our only loss to the freakin' Bobcats? Oh well, we need to get over that game. Nice win tonight, I just hope Mobley and Cato are okay.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If Howard had just been able to put in that alley-oop, Francis would've had a triple-double. Oh well, the Magic won, that's all that matters. 

Dwight's unofficial statline: 15 Points(6-9 FG), 11 Rebounds, 2 Assists, 1 Block

Francis- 16 Points, 10 Rebounds, 9 Assists, 3 Steals

Bad news though, we might be without Mobley and Cato for a while. Cuttino strained his groin, Cato sprained his ankle. Let's hope they can both return as quickly as possible.


Boxscore


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think losing Mobley wouldnt hurt too bad. I actually like Francis, Hill, and Turk on the court together. And Mobley hasn't exactly been playing all that great.

But losing Cato would hurt quite a bit. Tony Battie seems like he is more suited to PF than C ... so right now Cato seems like our only real center and if he is out, that means Dwight will have to play some at center, which isn't a good thing at this point. Hopefully he'll be ok.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

And somebody call Pat Garrity a damned shot doctor. His shooting percentages are in the Reece Gaines domain right now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think losing Mobley wouldnt hurt too bad. I actually like Francis, Hill, and Turk on the court together. And Mobley hasn't exactly been playing all that great.


I agree, Mobley's been horrific thus far. Turkoglu led the team in scoring once again, and hit a bit 3 in the 4th that really iced the game. 



> But losing Cato would hurt quite a bit. Tony Battie seems like he is more suited to PF than C ... so right now Cato seems like our only real center and if he is out, that means Dwight will have to play some at center, which isn't a good thing at this point. Hopefully he'll be ok.


Yeah, Cato's been playing extremely well the past few games on both ends of the court. I really don't want to have him out for any extended period of time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Next game is vs Washington with Kwame and Etan out, so we might be able to handle that game without Cato.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Next game is vs Washington with Kwame and Etan out, so we might be able to handle that game without Cato.


Washington was getting killed by Miami after 3 quarters tonight, but Miami took out Shaq and Wade, and the Wizards ended up only losing by 10. We need to beat them tomorrow, that's for sure.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Washington was getting killed by Miami after 3 quarters tonight, but Miami took out Shaq and Wade, and the Wizards ended up only losing by 10. We need to beat them tomorrow, that's for sure.


A 4-1 start would be nice, especially when it should have easily been 5-0.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> A 4-1 start would be nice, especially when it should have easily been 5-0.


It's going to be tough, but I'm not as worried as I normally would be playing back-to-back games and having to travel to Washington because the Wizards are in Miami playing a game tonight, so they should be tired and they have to make virtually the same trip up to Washington. Of course them being in home gives them an advantage, but I think we can pull it out.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Good thing we have our signitures handy eh hoboe?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MAGIC 94, MAVS 84 
Magic get slam-dunk victory
The Magic hand Dallas its 1st loss behind a balanced offensive effort.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer111004,1,6207759.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Post Games Quotes 



Magic run all over Mavs 
BY JOHN DENTON 
FLORIDA TODAY 

http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryMAGICFINAL10.htm



Francis, Magic tire Mavericks 
By KEN HORNACK 
Staff writer

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/Sports/Headlines/03SportsNBA01111004.htm


ESPN Recap

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=241109019


----------

